# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  مراحل طراحی پایگاه داده

## alireza289

سلام دوستان
سناریو و DFD و ER چی هستن ؟
ترتیبشون در طراحی چیه ؟
آیا در طراحی مرحله دیگه ای هم داریم ؟
برای هر کدوم یه توضیح مختصر بدین راه می افتم .
سپاسگزارم
علیرضا

----------


## احسان شمس

دوست خوبم باید کتاب طراحی بخرین وبخوانین توضیح اینها مختصری نیستند و مختصر اینها سوال شماست(طراحی پایگاه داده) :متعجب:

----------


## Galawij

سلام 
ببخشید تعاریفم به صورت رسمی نیست دارم خیلی دوستانه توضیح می دم
سوال 1) سناریو شرحی از سیستمی است که در حال تحلیل است و قراره وارد فاز برنامه نویسی بشه
DFD، جریان داده ها را در سیستم نشان می دهد. و اینکه چه مراحلی طول می کشد تا یک داده خام به اطلاعات مفیدی برای سیستم تبدیل می شه.
ERD، ارتباط بین موجودیت های سیستم را نشان می دهد و اینکه هر موجودیت چه خصوصیاتی دارد.
سوال 2) ترتیبشون  در فرآیند مهندسی نرم افزار به همان ترتیب توضیح داده شده است.
سوال 3) بله، نمودارهای زیادی برای بررسی وجود دارند از جمله نمودارهای استاندارد UML

----------


## alireza289

سلام دوست عزیز .
من دو تا کتاب طراحی دارم فقط در مورد  ERD گفته بود( ضمنا واژه سناریو رو  مستقیما نام نبرده اما بعدا فهمیدم که شرحش هست) که اتفاقا یکیش Database  Systems  نوشته C.J Date هستش که کتاب خوبیه .
اگه شما کتابی می شناسید که توضیحات خوبی داره بهم معرفی کنید . 
سپاسگزارم


> دوست خوبم باید کتاب طراحی بخرین وبخوانین توضیح اینها مختصری نیستند و مختصر اینها سوال شماست(طراحی پایگاه داده)

----------


## alireza289

> سلام 
> ببخشید تعاریفم به صورت رسمی نیست دارم خیلی دوستانه توضیح می دم
> سوال 1) سناریو شرحی از سیستمی است که در حال تحلیل است و قراره وارد فاز برنامه نویسی بشه
> DFD، جریان داده ها را در سیستم نشان می دهد. و اینکه چه مراحلی طول می کشد تا یک داده خام به اطلاعات مفیدی برای سیستم تبدیل می شه.
> ERD، ارتباط بین موجودیت های سیستم را نشان می دهد و اینکه هر موجودیت چه خصوصیاتی دارد.
> سوال 2) ترتیبشون  در فرآیند مهندسی نرم افزار به همان ترتیب توضیح داده شده است.
> سوال 3) بله، نمودارهای زیادی برای بررسی وجود دارند از جمله نمودارهای استاندارد UML


سلام دوست عزیز
از راهنماییتون سپاسگزارم
راهنمایی شما خیلی خوب و مختصر بود
امیدوارم بتونم از راهنماییهاتون بیشتر استفاده کنم و هر جا بتونم کمکتون کنم
علیرضا

----------

